# Lubliner Seaview????



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

*Lubliner Seaview*

Here are a couple of shots of what I consider to be one of the best sci-fi garage kits ever produced, *************'s movie/ 1st season Seaview. I purchased it about 15 years ago, but only recently got around to building it (funny how having kids can wreak havoc with your model making schedule).

The model pictured is about 23 inches long, and came with photo-etched brass detail parts. Interior lighting is provided by a white-LED flashlight, which slots in beneath the removable deck. The bad news is, Paul only made about 30 of these babies, then ceased production (licensing issues, I believe). The good news is, I ran into him at ComicCon a couple of weeks ago, and he's planning a licensed re-release in the very near future. He's also got a second season TV version in the works, along with a Flying Sub.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

sigh... pretty sub. I love subs.


----------



## kaos (Apr 5, 2003)

dude! youre blowing me away here! voyager and now seaview lets hope the seaview release is sooner rather than never


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Carson,
Sweet job on both Proteus and Seaview. Your work is very professional...crisp and clean. These are two kits I wouldn't mind adding to the growing pile.

Great work
Rogue


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hot damn, that's a LOT nicer than my Lunar Models one!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Carson, yeah I saw that model at Paul's 'Voyage Back to Your Youth' site (no longer up?), I had no idea it was for sale, what a sensational model! I love the original 8 window design much more than the 4 window version. If I am not over-stepping the mark, how much $ was it? Cheers FT.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOW! GREAT model kit and excellent build-up!


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

A thing of beauty...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

FoxTrot said:


> Carson, yeah I saw that model at Paul's 'Voyage Back to Your Youth' site (no longer up?), I had no idea it was for sale, what a sensational model! I love the original 8 window design much more than the 4 window version. If I am not over-stepping the mark, how much $ was it? Cheers FT.



When I spoke to Paul at ComicCon, he mentioned he was working on getting a new website up and running, but that it hadn't happened yet. The name of his business is "Highliners," so I imagine a Google search will turn up something as soon as Paul gets his act together.

The Seaview kit cost $150.00 back in 1992. I've no idea how much he plans to charge for the new versions, but he did tell me the price would be less, not more, than what I paid.

Yeah, I too prefer the movie/ 1st season design to the re-vamped Seaview. As much as I love the shots of the Flying Sub docking and departing, the lines of the original Seaview were much cleaner and sleeker than what followed. Aside from Lubliner, no model maker I know of has ever quite captured the elusive contours of movie version's profile. Even Dave Merriman has gone on record as saying that, when it comes to the Seaview, ************* is The Man.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I had the pleasure of meeting Lubliner at Comic Con too--I just turned the corner and suddenly there were three beautiful Seaview models and a Flying Sub in front of me. I had wanted to corner Lubliner for half a decade! He's crazy--but it's a GOOD kind of crazy! He had 23" versions of both the movie and TV versions plus the giant 6-foot prop that appears in the Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen DVD.

Anyway, I'm hoping against hope he will have these things available next spring as he said but I'm not holding my breath! I remember checking Voyage Back To Your Youth DAILY for about two years waiting for ordering information to be posted and it never happened. But these are definitely the best Voyage models I've seen...


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

I am surprised that you considered building it!! 


I have one of Paul's kits and have been offered up to four times what I paid for it in 1992 from MIM. The last time I spoke with Paul was to trade some photo etch parts for use in his "new" kits.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

bil4miller said:


> I am surprised that you considered building it!!
> 
> 
> I have one of Paul's kits and have been offered up to four times what I paid for it in 1992 from MIM. The last time I spoke with Paul was to trade some photo etch parts for use in his "new" kits.


Hey, the only reason I bought the Seaview was to build it. The model-kit-as-financial-investment thing never appealed to me. Having said that, I probably I can't imagine ever building my Leif Ericson Galactic Crusier, or any of my vintage Aurora monster kits. Not because I'd ever sell them, but because there's something so cool -- and artful --about the way those kits are packaged. As I recall, Lubliner's Seaview came in a plain brown cardboard box... nothing you'd want to "preserve." 

I am glad to hear the kits have gone up in value; considering how few Paul produced, and how good they are, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

*Lubliner*

I talk with Paul on the phone every once in a while. Be assured that when he comes out with something you folks will be the first to know. He doesn't like the internet, but I think he knows from my conversations with him that this is a group that is very serious about the model business and I assured him that if he came out with a product, kit or already built, that he would sell a bus load to this bunch alone. Just hold on and see what happens. I think you will be very happy.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

can you post some pics so we can see and view


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If he wants to make lotsa money, he should _learn _to like the internet .


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

To clarify, when I spoke to Paul at ComicCon, he made it clear that his plans were to produce a pre-painted and pre-assembled version of his `92 Seaview kit. In other words, it won't be a model kit, but a custom minature. 

Paul's an interesting fellow; definately eccentric, but very smart and (seemingly) very interested in making money. It may take a while, but I have a hunch he'll pull this off.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Carson Dyle said:


> The Seaview kit cost $150.00 back in 1992. I've no idea how much he plans to charge for the new versions, but he did tell me the price would be less, not more, than what I paid.
> 
> Yeah, I too prefer the movie/ 1st season design to the re-vamped Seaview. As much as I love the shots of the Flying Sub docking and departing, the lines of the original Seaview were much cleaner and sleeker than what followed. Aside from Lubliner, no model maker I know of has ever quite captured the elusive contours of movie version's profile. Even Dave Merriman has gone on record as saying that, when it comes to the Seaview, ************* is The Man.


Yey Carson! Thanks for the info, hope it all comes to light, I'll definitely buy one. Agreed, the original 8 window version (IMHO) has much nicer/neater lines than the 4 window - the 4 looks too much like the Jupiter 2 front and thus out of scale...
Cheers FT


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

lisfan said:


> can you post some pics so we can see and view


Hope I am not crossing some copyright laws, but here is a picture of Paul's sub from his VBTYY site. Cheers FT


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I have no idea which is more "accurate". The "Lubliner" or "Aurora (PL)", but the Lubliner quickens my pulse*, where the PL just makes me feel a bit nostalgic.

Here's a link  to a PL buildup for comparison...




* hey, something has to, right?


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

FoxTrot said:


> Hope I am not crossing some copyright laws, but here is a picture of Paul's sub from his VBTYY site. Cheers FT


What are the round areas at the bow and where is the bottom rear fins?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

forward planes (questionable design, but I believe accurate to the filming model). Doesn't appear to be a build-up: rather a proof shot. It's missing the propellor fairings too.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Both the motion picture & 1st season TV Seaviews featured ovoid grooves to indicate forward diving planes. Those grooves disappeared when the 8-windowed bow was chopped off at the end of the first season and replaced with the Flying Sub version.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Lubliner had 23" versions of both the movie and TV versions, both equally impressive--I think the TV version followed the contours of the 17 1/2 foot miniature which is always the one I preferred. He was trying to get a feel for which one would sell best. I told him both! I'm probably even more interested in his version of a Flying Sub...


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

in this shot you can see those ovoid grooves 
and you can see those grooves changed shape later on.
Paul is on the ball, with the acurracy of these models.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I would love to build this kit! :thumbsup: 

Maybe he will reconsider and sell a kit to build. I like to put lights in things like this!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

botman said:


> in this shot you can see those ovoid grooves
> and you can see those grooves changed shape later on.
> Paul is on the ball, with the acurracy of these models.


Thanks for the shot of the 17 footer. I never knew (or more likely had forgotten) that the second season Seaview had diving plane grooves. That miniature (if the word even applies in this case) is now on display in Paul Allen's new science fiction museum in Seattle, along with a lot of other Irwin Allen doo-dads. When I mentioned this to ************* at ComicCon his eyes lit up. I could tell he was pondering the notion of hitting up science fictiondom's richest fan for a restoration job. And why not?... the Seaview deserves it.


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Let's hope the wait isn't *too* long. That model would make a great companion piece to the Disney *NAUTILUS*! Even if the scales don't match.

-Leelan


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That Lubliner Seaview is too sweet for words; I GOTTA have both versions!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> Thanks for the shot of the 17 footer. I never knew (or more likely had forgotten) that the second season Seaview had diving plane grooves. That miniature (if the word even applies in this case) is now on display in Paul Allen's new science fiction museum in Seattle, along with a lot of other Irwin Allen doo-dads. When I mentioned this to ************* at ComicCon his eyes lit up. I could tell he was pondering the notion of hitting up science fictiondom's richest fan for a restoration job. And why not?... the Seaview deserves it.


I don't recall seeing this in the museum. . . I'll have to go back and check.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

ChrisDoll said:


> I don't recall seeing this in the museum. . . I'll have to go back and check.


If it's not on display yet, it soon will be. Allen bought it at auction earlier this year, and it is featured in promotional materials for his museum. I'm making the trip there myself in about two weeks, so I'll let you know.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice build Carson,you probably have one of the pours I did,since it was Streamline Pictures that was contracted to manufacture the kit for Paul.It was a very difficult kit to do,we made the mold to pour vertically lenght wise,and we did'nt have a pressure chamber that big.I spoke to Paul also at the show and he was excited to put this project in gear.I spoke to his financial guy and he is eager to keep this on track.If any of you collect or run trains you will know that Paul and his company Highliner are well known,as he has made the finest version of the F3-F9 diseal loco,''The Bulldog Nose" there is.He is a perfectionist.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> Nice build Carson,you probably have one of the pours I did,since it was Streamline Pictures that was contracted to manufacture the kit for Paul.It was a very difficult kit to do,we made the mold to pour vertically lenght wise,and we did'nt have a pressure chamber that big.I spoke to Paul also at the show and he was excited to put this project in gear.I spoke to his financial guy and he is eager to keep this on track.If any of you collect or run trains you will know that Paul and his company Highliner are well known,as he has made the finest version of the F3-F9 diseal loco,''The Bulldog Nose" there is.He is a perfectionist.


Thanks for the compliment; you guys did an outstanding job on the molds. In an earlier post I referred to Paul's Seaview as being a "garage kit," but that's actually selling it short.

It's good to know there's a bit of momentum behind Paul's new Seaview project... I really hope it happens. By the way, do you have any idea when he'll have his new Highliners website up and running? I know he dislikes the web, but it's obviously going to be a useful selling tool when it comes to this particular venture.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I checked it when i got back from the Con,its not up yet but I suspect that by the fall it should be up.


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

*Lubliner Seaview*

*I worked the Highliners Replicas booth with *************.The website should be up within a few months.*
*A two foot second season (Flying Sub nose) Seaview *
*fully assembled and lighted will be the first produced *
*product.*
*The well wishes and warm reception received at the show was greatly appreciated! Al*


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

I typed in this address 

http://www.highliner.com/ 

check out what you get.



what will the URL be? 

I want one of those seaviews, I wonder how much they will be going for.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*I found a references*

http://artlung.com/photos/comic-con2004/Highliners_Replicas_Voyage_to_the_Bottom_of_the_Sea


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Very nice Seaview


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

www.Highliners.org


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

*Lit Seaview*



starmanmm said:


> I would love to build this kit! :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe he will reconsider and sell a kit to build. I like to put lights in things like this!!


Pauls new Seaview should come already lit.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

The picture of the Seaview that Foxtrot posted from the VBTYY website is actually of the 8 foot master that ************* made and showed to me in 1994. She is a gorgeous ship! He wanted to kit her and sell her in the 8 foot size, as well as the 2 and 4 foot versions.

I hope, having a personally vested interest in the 8 footer, that Paul's Highliners gets going. I've waited for this ship for ten years: it is of master craftsmanship and I still hope to get mine. 

I have his two footer from the same period. I have yet to build it, as my modeling skills need to improve to the extent demanded by the work that ************* has put into this baby. I pull it out and look at it every now and then and hope that I can do Paul's 2 foot kit justice with the skills that I have been learning and the tremors in my hands. It is sooooooooo sweet!

Paul, if you are reading this: I know it's been years, but knowing you has been an honor and owning a piece of your knowledge and skill is breathtakingly beautiful, no matter 2 feet or 8 feet.


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

amen.


I don't personally own his work, But have clearly seen that these projects have been a labour of love for him. he know the design right down to the search light cage ( which I didn't even notice was there ) excellent work.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> www.Highliners.org


It's a dead site...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

So, am I right in thinking that a 2 foor assembled and lit TV version Seaview would be less than $150 or is that just wishful thinking on my part?

Also, I assume its primarily a resin kit, yes?

Huzz


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

Alright guys, Highliners.Org is not a dead site, it isn't up and running just yet (give it time!)

The Seaview's will be 25 1/2" long (1:192 scale, 1/16" =1') The models will be injection molded ABS, with MANY photo-ethced stainless steel details, pre assembled, prepainted with lights and the original sonar "ping" digitally recorded. First is the "Flying Sub version" Seaview. It will be a model of the 17 footer (as seen w/ Paul Allen) and will include operating Flying Sub bay doors, detailed interior and Flying Sub bay and a 2 1/4" Flying Sub. These models are being done digitally from the original props and information gleaned directly from the miniatures by myself to assure accuracy. THIS takes a lot of time (check the accuracy of most products it's a matter of time and money versus accuracy!) and yes, a LOT of money. It is happening, as the licence has been secured from Fox. This is for built ups only. P.L. (not me,) has the kit licence. I'll be checking in from time to time, -Oh yes, I don't "hate" the internet! It's just that sometimes some folks speak without knowing all the facts.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

*From The Horse's Mouth!*

Much obliged for the update, Paul. Clearly there is some interest in this subect. Can't wait to see you top yourself.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Definitely looking forward to these! Please keep up apprised on the progress.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

You have a nice product there. Looking forward to its availablity! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Agreed that its a darn nice piece.

Any estimates on its price, or would that be premature right now? Also, when do you estimate that these would be available?

Huzz


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank God you posted,now there will be interest and not speculation.It was good to see you at the show Paul.Alexander Rivera at [email protected],formally Streamline Pictures.


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

This is what all modellers have been waiting for. Excellent work on those seaviews, will there be an FS-1 as it's own kit as well? this is so exciting. thanks paul.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

He's planning on doing a 9" Flying Sub too--and again, these aren't kits, but fully-assembled, painted and LIT replicas.


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

Thats is so cool! 

I look so forward to these replicas. Code 3 has a millennium falcon,( dicast replica) and it's accuracy leaves much to be desired. the hull is all wrong, looks too pancake like.

they want like $300 + for it. I don't feel it's worth it. they could have made the hull more like the actuall falcon miniature.

But these voyage replicas are Premium.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Any news from Paul?...


----------



## Martin Dressler (Jan 9, 2005)

Chuck: I think this is the post you're thinking of.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Yep. I think you are right.
Wouldn't hold my breath for this Seaview though...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

FutureTime said:


> Hey guys. I'm new here & I'm checking to see if any of you have any updates re *************'s eight-window 24" USOS Seaview (see Carson Dyle's amazing collectible) . . If anyone out there knows when Paul might re-open his Seaview line - or - if another one is available . . . please get back to me. Thanks !


Sadly, not since this old thread(note dates in post headings)...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

heiki said:


> It's a dead site...





Super 7 said:


> Alright guys, Highliners.Org is not a dead site, it isn't up and running just yet (give it time!)
> 
> The Seaview's will be 25 1/2" long (1:192 scale, 1/16" =1') The models will be injection molded ABS, with MANY photo-ethced stainless steel details, pre assembled, prepainted with lights and the original sonar "ping" digitally recorded. First is the "Flying Sub version" Seaview. It will be a model of the 17 footer (as seen w/ Paul Allen) and will include operating Flying Sub bay doors, detailed interior and Flying Sub bay and a 2 1/4" Flying Sub. These models are being done digitally from the original props and information gleaned directly from the miniatures by myself to assure accuracy. THIS takes a lot of time (check the accuracy of most products it's a matter of time and money versus accuracy!) and yes, a LOT of money. It is happening, as the licence has been secured from Fox. This is for built ups only. P.L. (not me,) has the kit licence. I'll be checking in from time to time, -Oh yes, I don't "hate" the internet! It's just that sometimes some folks speak without knowing all the facts.


Considering the above message^^^^^ was posted in August 2004,
is it okay to call it a dead site yet?


----------



## FutureTime (Feb 5, 2006)

*Seaview Update 2/06*

Thanks Chuck P.R. . . . I'm still surprised that the ' Highliner.org ' site, though ' under construction ', is still there . . . I might get some feedback from hobby shops from *************'s area of abode, San Diego . . . I'll let the forum know . . . Let's also keeps our sensors up & running for this . .Maybe out of the blue . . .


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

I would not 'write-off' *************'s Seaview nor intentions quite so readily. Judging from his previous posts, and the first-hand observations/posts of others, I think it's just a question of time before good things emerge. I can't imagine that someone directing such talent, skills, and personal 'obsession' and dedication into such a project, would'nt try everything possible to see it through to the end. I for one don't have any idea of the problems and complexities involved with licence issues and production of such an incredible model. I'm happy to sit, wait and be thankful that somebody such as Paul is working on it... Fox!

PS: ...and go forth and multiply, with all EIGHT-windows... hehehe...!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

No one's intentions are being written off.

But please read more carefully Paul's August 2004 statement about who holds the licensing, and on top of that remember that this was all being planned at a time before Polar Lights' sale:



Super 7 said:


> It is happening, as the licence has been secured from Fox. This is for built ups only. P.L. (not me,) has the kit licence. I'll be checking in from time to time, -Oh yes, I don't "hate" the internet! It's just that sometimes some folks speak without knowing all the facts.


The man is an incredible artist and perhaps the best businessman may not have forseen Polar Lights being swallowed up.

But I think well over a year of a site being under construction nor a single follow-up message as alluded to in the quote above" speaks volumes about the project.

He's spent tons of his own money to do a build up and probably can't even get somebody at RC to return his phone calls.

I'm not saying any of this is the guy's fault. Sometimes stuff just happens.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's also way more than a year we're talking about...I believe the exact same product in an earlier stage of development was showcased on a site called voyagebacktoyouryouth.com and we may be talking about a site that was active before the turn of the Millennium here...other than some very nice photos I was never able to get any usable info out of the site.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

jbond said:


> I believe the exact same product in an earlier stage of development was showcased on a site called voyagebacktoyouryouth.com and we may be talking about a site that was active before the turn of the Millennium here...


The model pictured at the top of this thread was purchased in 1992 for $150.00. This is the version that was featured on the on the V.B.T.Y.Y.com site. A four-windowed version never materialized due to poor sales. 

Paul's plan to produce pre-built replicas was announced in `03. The fact that no replica has been produced to date does not bode well.

For what it's worth, a VOYAGE TO THE BOTTOM OF THE SEA remake is in active development at FOX, but at present there is no director attached. If and when this project gets a greenlight I suspect we'll see a renewed interest in _Seaview_-related merchandise.

In related news, Monsters in Motion is now taking orders for the recently announced _Seaview_ and Flying Sub die-casts. The _Seaview_ is due out in October; the FS is scheduled to follow in December.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

The gullibility of modelers would surprise me were it not for the fact that even I have been scammed (once).

It funny to go back to a thread from 2004 and read things like "now there will interest and not specualtion"...the website will be up "give it time" and things will be happenning in a "couple of months".

This:

"I would not 'write-off' *************'s Seaview nor intentions quite so readily. Judging from his previous posts, and the first-hand observations/posts of others, I think it's just a question of time before good things emerge."

Just a question of time? You actually believe that?

" I can't imagine that someone directing such talent, skills, and personal 'obsession' and I'm happy to sit, wait and be thankful that somebody such as Paul is working on it... "

And wait you will. Personally, my days of being a patsy are over. It takes about 5 years to bring a new commercial airliner into service. Anybody who believes that ************* has been diligently working away to get a Seaview miniature to market for the last 5 years is delusional.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

And here I thought denial is a river in Africa. Oh well. At least I didn't commit money to it.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Ignatz said:


> Oh well. At least I didn't commit money to it.


That's an important point and it's something I meant to acknowledge.

This isn't a case of fraud like Lapco, Icons or Unobtanium. We haven't been cheated. No harm has been done and no foul has been committed.

This is a simple case of a big idea that never got off the ground. In the grand scheme of things, that's hardly news. Big ideas come and go. They are a dime a dozen. I've had a lot of big ideas that never went anywhere.

It's just slightly perplexing that the idea of Lubliner Seaview miniature has been floating (pun?) around the net for at least 5 years with no product to show yet some folks still seem to think it's on the way. I'm still waiting for that ABBA reunion .


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I guess a 3/4 ABBA reunion doesn't count.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I am currently waiting on enough kits that I have paid for and I will wait to see first before I lay down any money.

Besides, I am not a die cast fan.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I posted this on another thread, but there are images of what I assume are prototypes for the Product Enterprise Irwin Allen diecasts in the first issue of the revived Science Fiction & Fantasy Modeler magazine. The Spindrift looks quite nice and pretty accurate; the Seaview looks good although the image to me looks like a nicely built Oz Shop kit--it's supposed to be 9" apparently, not 12" as originally announced, and it does come with a small Flying Sub. The 7" Flying Sub looks like a huge disappointment--pretty much duplicates the Aurora model down to the oversized strakes and BLACK rather than blue trim. Aaaiieeee!! Will I never see an affordable Flying Sub that looks anything like the vehicle in the show?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Deja vu???????????????????????????

Again?????????

This thread started way back in 2004 with the mention of a 2nd season kit about to come out...

Thank god none of us held our breath.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

_Words to live by..._





Brent Gair said:


> The gullibility of modelers would surprise me were it not for the fact that even I have been scammed (once).
> 
> It funny to go back to a thread from 2004 and read things like "now there will interest and not specualtion"...the website will be up "give it time" and things will be happenning in a "couple of months".
> 
> ...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So it's about to happen?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK Since this is the oldest thread in this forum concerning the Lubliner Seaview kit and questions regarding it, I'm unlocking this one so that we've only got one. Again, it's a pet peeve of mine to have umpteen different threads on the same subject , especially a bunch of them active at the same time for the same subject. Just sayin'.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, Jeff.

Here are a few pix Paul sent me a few months ago. Those who think he's not serious about this project are mistaken. No one ever said it would happen quickly, and some things are worth waiting for.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Have you all seen this announcement?

http://moebiusmodels.com/news_.html

Later


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Uh, yeah... I seem to recall seeing that somewhere. Thanks for keeping us current.

Seriously guys, kindly direct any Moebius _Seaview_ comments to the thread(s) dedicated to that particular subject, e.g...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=179145

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=179248

Thanks.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW, talk about serious! She is a beauty.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

What Rob/Carson Dyle said.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Thanks, Jeff.
> 
> Here are a few pix Paul sent me a few months ago. Those who think he's not serious about this project are mistaken. No one ever said it would happen quickly, and some things are worth waiting for.


That third pic I saw quite a long long long time ago.

I believe it is a mold of a hero model's head that was broken off during production. Correct or not that was the explanation waaaaaay back when. It's not a new pic at the very least.

I don't doubt the man's seriousness. Just whether or not he ever produces something we can buy any time in the next decade.

Not to mention that Moebius now has the license.

Perhaps Mr. Lubliner could get the rights to produce an assembled replica. But considering performance to date and what he is likely to want to charge in advance I don't see anyone plopping down hundreds of dollars to wait even more time then we have seen go by in the blind faith that eventually something will ship when he gets around to it. At a cost of what?

I'm willing to bet considerably more then $100 for a mere promise that someday something will ship? On what date, day and hour?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, Chuck - and everyone else - I think we get that there are several folks w/issues where past comments have been made about this kit ever coming in to being. We've seen I have no clue how many posts from folks voicing those issues/concerns. 

I really don't think we need to beat that particular horse any longer, as I doubt there's even enough of it left to cover a pair of boots. 

So, let's try and keep those comments to a bare minimum, alright? Discuss the kit all you want so long as you can leave the whole "I doubt we'll ever see it after all these promises over all these years!" comments out of it. 

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Understood. I had just happened to have rediscovered that third photo for the second time while researching the subject and wanted to let Carson know it wasn't really a new photo. No offense intended, I doubt he knew it was an older photo.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

VTTBOTS "remake"?!!

Thought that they already did that, it was called "Seaquest"...

:tongue:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ok, staying in topic... that second shot... the larger image of the seaview... I must say I do like how the nose looks. Nice take if whom ever produces this kit goes that route.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I…
> SNIP
> … just wanted to let Carson know it wasn't really a new photo. No offense intended.


None taken, Chuck.

I’ve got all of Paul’s progress shots lumped together in the same file and, as you surmised, I’ve lost track of which ones are old and which ones are new.




X15-A2 said:


> VTTBOTS "remake"?!!


The studio has burned through several writing teams, and rejected numerous drafts. At this point I’d characterize the remake as being “dead in the water.” Thank God,


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> The studio has burned through several writing teams, and rejected numerous drafts. At this point I’d characterize the remake as being “dead in the water.” Thank God,


What? Wasn't Fox TV working on that? 

Other then for "The Simpsons,"

Fox can't put together a good writing team? 

That's hard to imagine. :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Maybe they could have the Seaview commanded by Bill O'Reilly, with xo Geraldo Rivera!

O'Reilly could have the crew made up entirely of babes, but only get together with them via phone sexual harrassment! :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

On their "maiden voyage" the newly constructed super-submarine Seaview could use all the latest technology to travel down to a never before achieved depth of 6,000 feet.

The last known location of the point at which one of Al Capone's vaults fell off the back of one of his yachts!

After two hours of trials, tribulations, countless crew deaths and undersea-faring-alien-interference Geraldo would retrieve the vault using the flying sub.

Inside of which he would find --------- ta da!!!! Absolutely nothing! ... Roll credits...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Any word on this *long *delayed project?


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Not gonna happen. License revoked according to my sources.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That's disappointing. I guess it's dead in the water too!


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

*Lubliner Seaview*

Gentlemen,
I worked with Paul at the Comicon booth in San Diego a few years back when we displayed the proposed Lubliner Seaview.
Mr. Taylor's comment & sources are incorrect.
Sadly, this type of posting happens all the time on the internet.
There will be adequate notice when the Lubliner Seaview is available.
Untill then is it too much to ask not to make statements about this production 
unless you know what you are taking about?
Thank you, Alan


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I think this particular thread has run its course.

If and when Paul's Magnum Opus comes to market I trust the news will make its way to this forum via a New and Improved Lubliner _Seaview_ thread. Until then...


----------

